# Who is this precious baby



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Any guesses? No, I do not have a new dog.









Just look at that beautiful face.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Whoever it is...I want that baby!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know....hmmm clues. There's another Maltese in his arms. It's cool enough to wear jeans. Who likes big bows???? So where did said picture come from? I'll guess it's Paula's kids.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Keine Ahnung! u. Niemand weiss Bescheid!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a line joanne


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

A couple of people know Sandi.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m going to go on Sue’s guess and say it Paula’s beautiful girls. It makes total sense with the big bows.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Sandi, I understood what you said since I speak German fluently!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the stroller.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Yes Sandi, I understood what you said since I speak German fluently!!


Haha..too funny!

Is this some code or something?

Edit:
Actually, I just used my translator, so Keine Ahnung! u. Niemand weiss Bescheid!.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What's up Walter? It's a boy, right?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry let's say she is adorable.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! Walter, you got a girl? Let's see her!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry, she is not mine. I did not find a dog yet.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, you had me so excited. But you know you will know when the time is right. I was not going to do it until a certain pic came up on FB and I just caved. Relax Walter, you will know when it is your time.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Walter, All I can say is that is one very cute Maltese :wub:! I'm so not good at guessing games :OMG!:. PLEASE give us some answers! :yield:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is Better!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> A couple of people know Sandi.



:HistericalSmiley:
just trying to keep up my German:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm guessing it's one of Paula's girls. If it is, did you guys meet up somewhere?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Could it be Kathleen's Daisy?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

All will be revealed soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The bow gave it away:w00t::smilie_tischkant
I had dear Walter make a thread because I haven't found a site that I can downsize pictures yet 
The picture is of my Geneva :heart: she's momma's side kick. 
:wub:
She loves her stroller, it's a little weird saying the stroller is Geneva's because it was Matilda's. I actually have a picture of Matilda in the stroller that looks similar to this one. Matilda wouldn't mind as long as it isn't one of her balls, I sure miss her everyday, but so blessed to have Geneva to help heal my heart.

Lorin is holding Maddie in the background, Maddie would never lower herself to be in a stroller :HistericalSmiley: daddy has her sooooooo spoiled. She has always been a daddy's little girl, but will give me time once in a while lol

Both girls are always such a big hit when we shop, not many Maltese around here, so 
Looking forward to fall so they can wear their pretty dresses.

Thanks Walter for posting the picture. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I figured it out right before Paula announced it! Of course it's Geneva!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Geneva is so gorgeous.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh Paula, Geneva is so gorgeous :heart:- I love her big bow!......You definitely need to get this picture posting thing down - we need lots more pictures of your beautiful girls! Im so glad God brought her into your life at just the perfect time! :wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Off topic: I wish I was fluent in German. My dad taught me a little bit growing up. My ancestors are from German. They actually had their own town at one time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey I got it. So what do I win? :chili::chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, you DID win! Congratulations. I had no idea!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi - the bow was the "big" giveaway. 



Whenever I think about large bows, I can not help thinking about this Leave it to Beaver episode in which the boys in the class convinced Beaver they would all make a funny face at the class group picture for the yearbook, and Beaver was the only one that did. To solve the problem of a ruined picture, the photographer drew a huge bow on the girl that was standing in fornt of Beaver, obscuring his facial gesture.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My brain was dead yesterday!:HistericalSmiley:

I incorrectly assumed that blue bow meant boy! False assumptions will never reveal truth! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Hey I got it. So what do I win? :chili::chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I laughed when I first read your post Sue, you have a good eye:HistericalSmiley:
Drum roll............ you win a BIG bow:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I knew that beautiful baby was Paula’s once the big bow was mentioned.
Paula...she is drop dead gorgeous!! Absolutely a picture on a wall 💕


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Geneva is gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Keine Ahnung! u. Niemand weiss Bescheid!




Wirklich sehr interessant! Ich bin gespannt...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Keine Ahnung! u. Niemand weiss Bescheid!




Ich bin wirklich gespannt!!! So aufregend...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

